# USB detection issue (-hal)

## noclear2000

Hi,

on a fresh install I have problems with USB hotplug auto-detection. I am pretty confident my kernel is configured correctly because if I boot with the USB stick it is available and can boot mounted fine. However if i unplug and replug it it cannot be mounted again because no device is present (this is not about some desktop environment - no messages in dmesg at all). (Same also for an usbnet USB ethernet adapter. Works fine if plugged in already during boot time. When plugged in during runtime no trace of it in dmesg).

udev/dbus running, (relevant) use flags used are "consolekit policykit usb dbus udev -hal. This is the first time I have to deal with this. On a couple of other boxes it works just fine. I cAn't thing of anything useful. Any input is very appreciated. Please let me know if I should post some more configuration.

Thanks a lot!

Cheers

----------

## DaggyStyle

hal is deprecated for ages, the fact that you have the hal flag in udev tells me that your tree is severely outdated.

I'd recommend trying to upgrade your system.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Missing CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y in the kernel? As in, read any warnings printed when you emerge sys-fs/udisks about required kernel options.

If I guessed wrong, you should really provide output of dmesg at the time of unplugging and replugging the device

As well as `lsusb` output when it's attachedLast edited by SamuliSuominen on Mon Feb 04, 2013 7:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The Doctor

 *Quote:*   

> on a fresh install 

 Three ideas:

1) don't use your old files without cleaning them up, big time.

2) check /dev/ before an after plunging stuff in. Possibly by piping the output of ls /dev/ to two text files and diffing them.

3) Start over on your kernel from scratch. It may help. Maybe use one of pappies kernel seeds.

Sorry, not much else from my end.

EDIT: I see someone else is not so stumped and beat me to the post.

----------

## noclear2000

DaggyStyle, ssuominen, The Doctor - first off thanks for posting.  :Smile: 

@DaggyStyle it is a fresh install and I tried to indicate I am NOT using hal (see '-' char in front of hal). Did an deep word upgrade + depclean + revdep-rebuild just yesterday. Re-reading my post I have to admit that the tiny '-' might easily be overlooked. Sorry for that.   :Embarassed: 

@ssuominen CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y is set. No messages for package sys-fs/udisks in regards to missing/wrong kernel options. (I double checked to make sure it didn't slip my attention. I know those message relating to kernel options by the ways as I have seen them already.) So this didn't help - but anyway a great hint.  :Smile:  Will keep this way of checking in mind for the future.

Will append some more detailed output as suggested to the very end of this post.

@The Doctor 

#1 not sure what you mean with this. If it is about copying old cofnig files from an existing system - no I didn't do this. (scp'ed world file from another box (to a temp location in my homedir) to have my starting set of packages to be emerged and removed the file afterwards - guess nothing wrong with that?).

#2 Will do together with the other stuff

#3 Well, yes. This would be my last resort.

=====================

I need to re-specify something: I am pretty sure system behaved as described in the original post yesterday. Today it turned out it still doesn't work. Also rebooted into a 3.6.11 kernel to check it out there (as 3.7.4 is keyworded for amd64 - but need it for backlight fn-keys to work - known issue with Asus Zenbook Prime UX31A) it didn't work there too. When rebooting into 3.7.4 again all as described also BUT when rebooting to 3.7.4 again with devices plugged in they worked (also as described before) but this time unplugging and re-pluging them did work repeatedly...

Now I am asking myself if there is a interconnection between my boot to 3.6.11 and the changed behaviour? Will try to reproduce this and edit this post with the result + the promised detailed system information and outputs.

----------

## DaggyStyle

the notion of with hal or hal-less is invalid as your system doesn't support hal in any way.

what are you trying to achieve exactly? hotplug in X11 env? hotplug in cli env?

----------

## noclear2000

DaggyStyle. Okay. Later on in X11 environment. But for now dmesg notes nothing when pluggin in USB devices. So there is no /dev/sdXX so nothing to mount manually in CLI/bash also.

Was not able to reproduced that re-plugging worked thing.  :Sad: 

The Asus Zenbook Prime UX31A has two USB 3.0 ports exposed to the outside. Internally some stuff is USB connected, like webcam and cardreader (both working).

Here is some output (let me know what else could help) and how i produced it:

```

root@zenbook [~]# lspci >374-lspci 

```

374-lspci

```

root@zenbook [~]# uname -a > 374-uname_a

```

374-uname_a

```

root@zenbook [~]# lsusb > 374-lsusb

```

374-lsusb

```

root@zenbook [~]# lshw > 374-lshw

```

374-lshw

```

root@zenbook [~]# ll /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18  3. Feb 12:32 /usr/src/linux -> linux-3.7.4-gentoo

root@zenbook [~]# cat /usr/src/linux/.config > 374-dot.config

```

374-dot.config

```

root@zenbook [~]# . /etc/portage/make.conf

root@zenbook [~]# echo $USE

bindist mmx sse sse2 aio autoipd avahi bacula-nodir cleartype corefonts ddate fat fontconfig g3dvl gimp git gudev hpn icu idn jce kvm laptop lm_sensors logrotate mdnsresponder-compat mmx msn netlink network-cron networkmanager ntp raw smp sna sse sse2 sse4_1 ssse3 timezone urandom v4l vaapi wifi xa xvmc zeroconf zip -bluray -cdr -joystick -kerberos -ldap -nowlistening -oss -ppp -pulseaudio drm libdrm -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X samba xcomposite -bindist hpcups threads ipv6 -hal emotion utilities vim-syntax gstreamer xine xinerama xprint xscreensaver opevn tools directfb fbcon curl xrandr bluetooth wifi fbcondecor opengl subversion svn gtk3 laptop notebook acpi acpid alsa consolekit policykit usb

root@zenbook [~]# ls -l /dev/ > 374-ls_dev_not_working_nothing_plugged

```

374-ls_dev_not_working_nothing_plugged

```
 

#Plugged in USB stick here

root@zenbook [~]# ls -l /dev/ > 374-ls_dev_not_working_plugged_in

```

374-ls_dev_not_working_plugged_in

```
 

root@zenbook [~]# diff 374-ls_dev_not_working_nothing_plugged 374-ls_dev_not_working_plugged_in 

root@zenbook [~]# lsmod > 374_lsmod_not_working_plugged_in

```

374_lsmod_not_working_plugged_in

```
 

#reboot (to 3.7.4) with usb device plugged in

root@zenbook [~]# lsusb > 374-lsusb-stickactive

```

374-lsusb-stickactive

```
 

root@zenbook [~]# lshw > 374-lshw-stickactive

```

374-lshw-stickactive

```
 

root@zenbook [~]# ls -l /dev/ > 374-ls_dev_stickactive

```

374-ls_dev_stickactive

```
 

root@zenbook [~]# lsmod > 374_lsmod_stickactive

```

374_lsmod_stickactive

```
 

root@zenbook [~]# fdisk -l 

Disk /dev/sda: 256.1 GB, 256060514304 bytes

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 31130 Zylinder, zusammen 500118192 Sektoren

Einheiten = Sektoren von 1 × 512 = 512 Bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0008cdf2

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

   /dev/sda1   *        2048       67583       32768   83  Linux

   /dev/sda2           67584     8456191     4194304   82  Linux Swap / Solaris

   /dev/sda3         8456192   500118191   245831000   83  Linux

   Platte /dev/sdc: 8178 MByte, 8178891776 Byte

   255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 994 Zylinder, zusammen 15974398 Sektoren

   Einheiten = Sektoren von 1 × 512 = 512 Bytes

   Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

   I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

   Disk identifier: 0x00000000

      Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

      /dev/sdc1               2    15974397     7987198    b  W95 FAT32

root@zenbook [~]# fdisk -l > 374-fdisk_l_stick_active_sdc

```

374-fdisk_l_stick_active_sdc

```
 

root@zenbook [~]# dmesg > 374-dmesg_stickactive

```

374-dmesg_stickactive

```
 

#stick unplug

root@zenbook [~]# dmesg > 374-dmesg_stickunplugged

```

374-dmesg_stickunplugged

```
 

#stick replug

root@zenbook [~]# dmesg > 374-dmesg_stickreplugged

```

374-dmesg_stickreplugged

```
 

#reboot (to 3.7.4) with no stick plugged in  

root@zenbook [~]# dmesg > 374-dmesg_nostickduringboot

```

374-dmesg_nostickduringboot

```
 

root@zenbook [~]# dmesg > 374-dmesg_nostickduringboot_stick_plugged_in

```

374-dmesg_nostickduringboot_stick_plugged_in

```
 

root@zenbook [~]# diff 374-dmesg_nostickduringboot 374-dmesg_nostickduringboot_stick_plugged_in 

root@zenbook [~]#

```

Cheers

----------

## DaggyStyle

enable CONFIG_USB_MASS_STORAGE in the kernel and try again

----------

## noclear2000

can't believe I didn' set that! i thought i checked. but the config i posted clearly indicates that i must have missed. going to recompile and post back after work...

----------

## noclear2000

Hi

at home I checked what this option actually is for and despite its promising name it looks like I do not need it (because it is in the USB gadget section and is doing something different):

```

CONFIG_USB_MASS_STORAGE:                                                                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

   The Mass Storage Gadget acts as a USB Mass Storage disk drive.                                                                                                                                                                         

   As its storage repository it can use a regular file or a block                                                                                                                                                                         

   device (in much the same way as the "loop" device driver),                                                                                                                                                                             

   specified as a module parameter or sysfs option.                                                                                                                                                                                       

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

   This driver is an updated replacement for the deprecated                                                                                                                                                                               

   File-backed Storage Gadget (g_file_storage).                

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE:                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

   Say Y here if you want to connect USB mass storage devices to your                                                                                                                                                                     

   computer's USB port. This is the driver you need for USB                                                                                                                                                                               

   floppy drives, USB hard disks, USB tape drives, USB CD-ROMs,                                                                                                                                                                           

   USB flash devices, and memory sticks, along with                                                                                                                                                                                       

   similar devices. This driver may also be used for some cameras                                                                                                                                                                         

   and card readers.                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

   This option depends on 'SCSI' support being enabled, but you                                                                                                                                                                           

   probably also need 'SCSI device support: SCSI disk support'                                                                                                                                                                            

   (BLK_DEV_SD) for most USB storage devices.    

```

Whereas the latter (CONFIG_USB_STORAGE) obviously is what I need but as you can see in the dot.config file I had this one set already.  :Sad:  Also it works when plugged in during boot. Something related to hotplug dtection seems to be wrong. No idea what I missed.

EDIT:Tried it anway. No use. I also maybe found a hint/symptom which could be part of my problem:

/lib/modules/3.7.4-gentoo/modules.usbmap is missing. The same file for my 3.6.11 kernel also missing. On another box (where it works) this file is available for a 3.6.11 kernel. Still depmod is not creating this map file. Trying to found out more.

----------

## noclear2000

*bump*

anyone? it is somewhat awkward to reboot every time before usb media can be mounted... what did i miss with my kernel? on every other box i installed usb hotplug works just like that.

```

someone@zenbook [~]$ usbmodules 

awk: Fatal: Die Datei �/lib/modules/3.7.4-gentoo/modules.usbmap� kann nicht zum Lesen ge�ffnet werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

awk: Fatal: Die Datei �/lib/modules/3.7.4-gentoo/modules.usbmap� kann nicht zum Lesen ge�ffnet werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

awk: Fatal: Die Datei �/lib/modules/3.7.4-gentoo/modules.usbmap� kann nicht zum Lesen ge�ffnet werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

awk: Fatal: Die Datei �/lib/modules/3.7.4-gentoo/modules.usbmap� kann nicht zum Lesen ge�ffnet werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

awk: Fatal: Die Datei �/lib/modules/3.7.4-gentoo/modules.usbmap� kann nicht zum Lesen ge�ffnet werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

awk: Fatal: Die Datei �/lib/modules/3.7.4-gentoo/modules.usbmap� kann nicht zum Lesen ge�ffnet werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

awk: Fatal: Die Datei �/lib/modules/3.7.4-gentoo/modules.usbmap� kann nicht zum Lesen ge�ffnet werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

awk: Fatal: Die Datei �/lib/modules/3.7.4-gentoo/modules.usbmap� kann nicht zum Lesen ge�ffnet werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

awk: Fatal: Die Datei �/lib/modules/3.7.4-gentoo/modules.usbmap� kann nicht zum Lesen ge�ffnet werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

```

"Die Datei" => The file 

" kann nicht zum Lesen ge�ffnet werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)" => cannot be opened for reading (No such file or directory)

----------

## DaggyStyle

are you using inird/initramfs/genkernel?

----------

## Gusar

The modules.usbmap file isn't being created anymore because it's not needed. I don't know what this usbmodules thingy is that you're running, but it's not relevant to your problem.

----------

## albright

what happens if you restart udev after inserting the usb stick

can you make a static udev link with mknod that works after insertion?

----------

## noclear2000

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> are you using inird/initramfs/genkernel?

 

No.

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> The modules.usbmap file isn't being created anymore because it's not needed.

 

Yes, thanks. Read this in the meanwhile also somwhere in the net.

 *albright wrote:*   

> what happens if you restart udev after inserting the usb stick

 

Nothing, simply restarts. no device available afterwards besides my primary disk.

```

root@zenbook [/home/thilo]# /etc/init.d/udev restart

 * WARNING: you are stopping a sysinit service

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...                                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...                                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

root@zenbook [/home/thilo]# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 256.1 GB, 256060514304 bytes

255 K�pfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 31130 Zylinder, zusammen 500118192 Sektoren

Einheiten = Sektoren von 1 � 512 = 512 Bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0008cdf2

    Ger�t  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Bl�cke   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048       67583       32768   83  Linux

/dev/sda2           67584     8456191     4194304   82  Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         8456192   500118191   245831000   83  Linux

root@zenbook [/home/thilo]#

```

 *albright wrote:*   

> can you make a static udev link with mknod that works after insertion?

 

Sorry. I fear i do not get that one.A link to what?

Thanks!

----------

## noclear2000

Just wondered why my harddisk got full. Found out that this messages get written by syslog all the time in an infinite loop:

```

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *noclear2000 wrote:*   

> Just wondered why my harddisk got full. Found out that this messages get written by syslog all the time in an infinite loop:
> 
> ```
> 
> Feb 23 19:07:45 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff88010c920d00 start 0 [1/0 us]
> ...

 

check if debug is enabled

----------

## noclear2000

Hi DaggyStyle,

Yes USB-debug messages are enabled in my kernel. I disabled it to avoid filling my disk again.

Still, could this be related to my USB hotplu issue maybe? Is s/o able to explain to me what this unlink/link messages mean and what could make them end up in an endless loop? Sadly I am not knowledgable in regards to USB device handling.. 

Cheers

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *noclear2000 wrote:*   

> Hi DaggyStyle,
> 
> Yes USB-debug messages are enabled in my kernel. I disabled it to avoid filling my disk again.
> 
> Still, could this be related to my USB hotplu issue maybe? Is s/o able to explain to me what this unlink/link messages mean and what could make them end up in an endless loop? Sadly I am not knowledgable in regards to USB device handling.. 
> ...

 

these prints definitely looks to me like debug prints. not sure if removing them will solve your issue but it might worthwhile to check.

----------

## noclear2000

Hi DaggyStyle,

Yes they are debug prints. It is the other way round. I enabled them hoping to see where the problem is. Disabled them now again. In both states my hotplug issue exists.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *noclear2000 wrote:*   

> Hi DaggyStyle,
> 
> Yes they are debug prints. It is the other way round. I enabled them hoping to see where the problem is. Disabled them now again. In both states my hotplug issue exists.

 

can you some up again what are you trying to fix and what are you getting?

----------

## syn0ptik

noclear2000,

Do you have a keyboard in lsusb output?

----------

## noclear2000

 *syn0ptik wrote:*   

> noclear2000,
> 
> Do you have a keyboard in lsusb output?

 

Hub, Card reader, Webcam, not sure 'bout the last line:

```

root@zenbook [~]# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0139 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5139 Card Reader Controller

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b330 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Asus 720p CMOS webcam

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 8087:07da Intel Corp. 

root@zenbook [~]# 

```

EDIT: it is a laptop, so not sure how this keyboard is connected internally. But probably not USB. Thanks for your post.  :Smile: 

EDIT1:the card reader is the culprit (for the debug messages loop at least. When checking with lshw I found USB-0 through USB-2.

The USB-1 is the relevant one acording to the log loop:

```
       *-usb:1

             description: USB controller

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

```

And the card reader device is using USB-1-1.2:

```
     *-scsi:1

          physical id: 2

          bus info: usb@1:1.2

          logical name: scsi6

          capabilities: emulated scsi-host

          configuration: driver=rts5139

        *-disk

             description: SCSI Disk

```

So  I enabled USB debug again had the loop running. Plugged SD-Card in, worked as expected. According messages in syslog and endless loop continuing. I umounted SD-Card. Looping messages ongoing. I "safely ejected the whole card reader device" (not just the card) by means of gnome and "rmmod"-ed the rts5139 driver and the debug-msg-loop stops and the device deregisters:

```

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff880105b5ab80 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff880105b5ab80 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff880105b5ab80 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff880105b5ab80 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff880105b5ab80 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff880105b5ab80 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff880105b5ab80 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff880105b5ab80 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: link qh0-00ff/ffff880105b5ab80 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff880105b5ab80 start 0 [1/0 us]

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: rts5139 1-1.2:1.0: removing 0 minor

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: usb auto-suspend, wakeup 0

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: usb auto-resume

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: finish resume

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unregistering interface 1-1.2:1.0

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: usb_disable_device nuking non-ep0 URBs

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: usb auto-suspend, wakeup 0

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: logical disconnect on port 2

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0004 evt 0000

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: unregistering device

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1.2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: hub_suspend

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1: unlink qh256-0001/ffff880118bb9280 start 1 [1/0 us]

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb 1-1: usb auto-suspend, wakeup 1

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: usb usb1: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: suspend root hub

Feb 25 13:06:26 zenbook kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: hcd_pci_runtime_suspend: 0

```

EDIT2:Just re-tested. No need to unload rts5139 module. Once cardreader is ejected its "used by" column in lsmod ouptut goes down from 1 to 0 and the loop stops. No matter if loaded or not.

Sadly the USB hotplig issue persists even after that endless debug message loop is broken.   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT3: instead of a reboot for some usb devices like mice a suspend-to-ram + resume is sufficient...

----------

## noclear2000

hi

My problem is not yet solved but at least I found a workaround better then reboot or suspend-resume that requires no root privileges:

```
lsusb -v
```

Also triggers the detection. Still real auto-detection is missing... I am really desperate as of now.   :Question: 

cheers

----------

## FRIGN

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> hal is deprecated for ages, the fact that you have the hal flag in udev tells me that your tree is severely outdated.
> 
> I'd recommend trying to upgrade your system.

 

I might be missing something, but isn't his hal-use-flag _unset_?

----------

## FRIGN

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> hal is deprecated for ages, the fact that you have the hal flag in udev tells me that your tree is severely outdated.
> 
> I'd recommend trying to upgrade your system.

 

I might be missing something, but isn't his hal-use-flag _unset_?

----------

## noclear2000

 *FRIGN wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   hal is deprecated for ages, the fact that you have the hal flag in udev tells me that your tree is severely outdated.
> 
> I'd recommend trying to upgrade your system. 
> 
> I might be missing something, but isn't his hal-use-flag _unset_?

 

FRIGN, yes HAL USE flag is NOT set. This was some misunderstanding related to the title of my initial post (where '-hal' stands for 'MINUS hal' but was probably misread as 'hyphen hal' or something like this. I think somewhere above I also stated that I have "minus hal" in my USE flags.

My system is deep world up2date currently.

Thanks for posting.  :Smile: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *FRIGN wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   hal is deprecated for ages, the fact that you have the hal flag in udev tells me that your tree is severely outdated.
> 
> I'd recommend trying to upgrade your system. 
> 
> I might be missing something, but isn't his hal-use-flag _unset_?

 

the hal flag shouldn't exists anymore...

----------

## noclear2000

gnome starts the following script for me now as a workaround:

```

# cat scripts/USB-workaround.sh 

#!/bin/bash

while true; do lsusb -v > /dev/null; sleep 2; done

```

That works but wastes some cpu cycles for sure but i monitored top for a while closely. looks like it is no big deal. anyway not 100% happy with this hack.

----------

## skunk

hi noclear2000,

i've the very same issue with a fresh install on a dell xps 13...

disabling CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND works until a better solution is found...

----------

## noclear2000

Hi skunk

thanks for this information.  :Smile: 

----------

